
Motor Protein - IndrekR
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor_protein
======
seesawtron
You might enjoy this animation too of polymerization of actin protein:
[https://twitter.com/RibosomeStudio/status/127769434425904332...](https://twitter.com/RibosomeStudio/status/1277694344259043328)

